# How do I get out of safe mode?



## Rubicon (Mar 8, 2003)

Last week, my computer booted up in safe mode. I do not know why this happened, and I can't get it to boot up normally, now. It will do everything I want to do, and even go online, but everything looks strange. 

Any ideas what could be the cause, and how to get everything back to normal? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Rache (Sep 30, 2002)

It's usually a driver gone if it's stuck in safemode. Is there a yellow in Device Manager?


----------



## Borhan (Sep 17, 2004)

hi,

press F8 while windows is logging on ,there is a menu will appear to u choose Normal if this doesn't work..........choose step by step configuration if you are exprienced with.


----------



## richsamtor1 (Nov 7, 2002)

same thing happens to me ,what idid was go to run type in msconfig hit ok then highlite [restore backup] click ok and restart computer hope this will help you richsamtor1


----------

